# Experienced backyard mechanics assistance please?



## GLIkid940 (Mar 10, 2008)

So i have a 2004.5 GLI with the six speed tranny. The car has 69K on it and i have decided it is time to change the gear oil in the transmission...does anyone have a good write up on how to do this? 
What tools do i need? What kind of fluid etc...
Thanks!


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Experienced backyard mechanics assistance please? (GLIkid940)*

No need to do it at this interval, your wasting your time and money.
The gear oil is lifetime. I just changed my out on a 5 speed with 160K on it, still perfectly good. That using a Mineral oil.
You need G 052 171 A2 which is synthetic, I do see a need to change it. But if you feel like it make sure you get this number.
Jason



_Modified by AZV6 at 4:00 PM 10-29-2008_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Experienced backyard mechanics assistance please? (AZV6)*

There's proof on BIOG that the gear oil is not lifetime...if you search you'll find it.


----------



## GLIkid940 (Mar 10, 2008)

some guy at the stealership told me to do it at 100k
so i dont know whats up here


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Experienced backyard mechanics assistance please? (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_There's proof on BIOG that the gear oil is not lifetime...if you search you'll find it.


Yeah I know it's not lifetime. but my point is changing it at 69K is a waste.
100K is more like it. I changed mine at 160K and it still was perfectly fine.
Synthetic would last as good or longer than my mineral oil.


----------



## GLIkid940 (Mar 10, 2008)

ok thanks guys!


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (GLIkid940)*

When you go to do it, it's really easy. There are two plugs - one on the side (fill) and one on the bottom (drain). 
Open the fill plug first, in case you can't get the drain plug out. I didn't have any trouble with either, but doing it that way, you still have your fluid if you can't get the fill plug out. 
Drain the oil and reinstall the drain plug.
I used few feet of 3/8" (I think) tubing and a funnel. Run the tube down into the fill hole - I routed it down from above. Insert the end of the funnel into the and pour the new oil down the funnel. The oil is thick, so it takes a while to run though - it takes right at 2.5 qts, so you know when to stop pouring. (Some will tell you that you need to pump the oil in from below - you can use the gravity method and it works just fine.)
Fill it until it overflows, then reinstall the plug. 
Clean up and you are done - it's that easy.
I used Amsoil, and I think if I did it again, I'd use OEM fluid...


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Experienced backyard mechanics assistance please? (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_No need to do it at this interval, your wasting your time and money.
The gear oil is lifetime. I just changed my out on a 5 speed with 160K on it, still perfectly good. That using a Mineral oil.
You need G 052 171 A2 which is synthetic, I do see a need to change it. But if you feel like it make sure you get this number.
Jason

_Modified by AZV6 at 4:00 PM 10-29-2008_

G52 gear oil is not a synthetic gear oil. It is a conventional petroleum-based gear oil. 
G50, is a "synthetic" group III based gear oil.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Experienced backyard mechanics assistance please? (GT17V)*

I show it as Synthetic.
O2M (use Synthetic ONLY) 75W90 part number: G 052 171 A2 
G 052 726 A2 mineral oil O2J transmissions (use mineral only)
I have current Fluid capacity charts/with current part numbers descriptions of what to use and what is what. 
Conformed this with VW as well.


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Experienced backyard mechanics assistance please? (AZV6)*

you'll need a 17mm allen wrench or socket.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: Experienced backyard mechanics assistance please? (nick526)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nick526* »_you'll need a 17mm allen wrench or socket.

The o2m uses a stupid security bit - take a look on metalnerd or many of the vendors carry it. I ended up getting the double-ended tool so that I could use it on o2m's or pretty much any other VW transmission. 17mm allen doesn't work for the o2m's


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Experienced backyard mechanics assistance please? (Veedub_junky)*

oh yeah, forgot about that. same plug as the later audi trans i think


----------

